# David Chang on Bill Simmons podcast



## alterwisser (May 6, 2016)

Not sure it was posted yet, haven't listened to it, will do so on my way back home today...

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast...sodeGuid=tag:soundcloud,2010:tracks/262798987


----------



## TheDispossessed (May 6, 2016)

Just read an unbelievable article by this guy. Says his ramen should really cost $28 because of how much it costs him to run the place and make the food. What an ass, I'm sorry that ramen isn't worth $10. Dollar for dollar it's some of the worst in the city, I should know, I've made about 30,000 bowls of it. 
DC has some good points here and there and can be funny and interesting, he's also done some good things for the industry I guess but get real dude.


----------



## TheDispossessed (May 6, 2016)

No offense to the OP here for sharing.


----------



## alterwisser (May 6, 2016)

TheDispossessed said:


> No offense to the OP here for sharing.



None taken. I have no opinion about him, never tried his Ramen. Been to Ssam bar twice, has the duck dinner once which I liked, and sandwich for lunch once. That was ok, loved the Fuji apple Kimchi though!


----------



## TheDispossessed (May 6, 2016)

Matt Rudofker is a hell of a chef and very nice person, he did tremendous things at Ssam bar.


alterwisser said:


> None taken. I have no opinion about him, never tried his Ramen. Been to Ssam bar twice, has the duck dinner once which I liked, and sandwich for lunch once. That was ok, loved the Fuji apple Kimchi though!


----------



## Von blewitt (May 6, 2016)

TheDispossessed said:


> Matt Rudofker is a hell of a chef and very nice person, he did tremendous things at Ssam bar.


He also has a hell of a Knife collection!!!


----------



## alterwisser (May 6, 2016)

Von blewitt said:


> He also has a hell of a Knife collection!!!



And where can we see that?????? [emoji39]


----------



## chinacats (May 6, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> And where can we see that?????? [emoji39]


http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5650-mattrud-s-knives

Also a few magazine covers of I recall correctly...


----------



## WildBoar (May 6, 2016)

Back cover of one of the early Lucky Peach editions.


----------



## Kingkor (Jun 6, 2016)

@chinacats that collection is unreal....


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 7, 2016)

i like David Chang..he has some funny one-liners.

never ate his food, but willing to try. cracks me up how he always looks like he is either buzzed, or needs to blow his nose. he might have the worst make up artist..or he needs one.


----------



## daveb (Jun 7, 2016)

I've never seen him where he didn't look hammered. Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 9, 2016)

TheDispossessed said:


> Just read an unbelievable article by this guy. Says his ramen should really cost $28 because of how much it costs him to run the place and make the food. What an ass, I'm sorry that ramen isn't worth $10. Dollar for dollar it's some of the worst in the city, I should know, I've made about 30,000 bowls of it.
> DC has some good points here and there and can be funny and interesting, he's also done some good things for the industry I guess but get real dude.



If you get burned out on cra**y ramen you can always switch to cereal milk! :rofl2:
TBH I think the only thing he has contributed to the industry is employing good people. Maybe he and guy fieri should take a road trip with RR for some inspiration.


----------

